# My white GSD is really small



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

My white GSD was from a litter of 10 pups, and was the 2nd youngest in that group. He isn't from a breeder, some guy was just selling him on craigslist.

At 20 weeks, he weighs 31lb. That's really unusually small isn't it? He looks lean, but can't feel ribs.

He's very active, loving, great appetite, very adorable and naughty, seems healthy apart from ticks because we bring him out so often. 

He's on Merrick's puppy food atm. 

At what point should we be worried?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He's 5 months old and only weighs 31pounds? 

He looks a lot larger in the photo; are you sure of the weight?


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

Positive. I weighed him on Oct 21 (Sunday).

He was about 7 pounds at 8 weeks old, and has been growing steadily, though below the curve.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

As long as he's a healthy weight proportionally, I would not worry. GSDs are not meant to be giant dogs and I'd rather have one smaller than larger.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh's 16 months and weighs between 55 and 60 pounds. If your dog is healthy, eating normally and active I wouldn't worry. 

You want to easily feel the ribs on your pup ... most people see a healthy dog and think they are too skinny!


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for advice. I've met a lot of knowledgeable people who tell me the same thing (don't worry, better to be on the small side, and GSD are mid size not large breed dogs) but I can't help myself lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

gloomydog said:


> Thanks for advice. I've met a lot of knowledgeable people who tell me the same thing (don't worry, better to be on the small side, and GSD are mid size not large breed dogs) but I can't help myself lol.


It's understandable to think. But, don't worry. You have a beautiful guy on your hands!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a very handsome and healthy looking boy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

He sure is handsome! As long as the vet said he's healty don't worry. My first GSD, Cheyenne was so scrauny, long & lanky until he was about 3, then he filled out beautifully.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My Elf was about 45 pounds at 8 months old. Full grown she is about 65.... so some are just late growers.

My Kina stayed small, just 53ish fully grown.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is very cute and loks pretty healthy weight from his picture. Don't worry, better to be smallish than over size.


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

I just weighed him today at the vet (instead of at home) and he's 35.5 pounds  Within 3 days he may have gained 4 pounds (unless scale at home is wrong, hehe)

After going through pics of many other dogs posted here, I think I agree he's not too thin, maybe just on the small side, but at a healthy or even plumpish weight. He's always the biggest pup around in school, heh heh.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 2 White GSD...the first one I got when he was 8 weeks old and he only weighed 9 lbs. He was the baby of the liter of 6. Today he is 26 months old and weighs 93 lbs. and is 31.5" at the withers. He has always had food allergies so we can only feed him venison and sweet potato so his diet is very restricted and can't be overfed. My 2nd WGSD is a rescue who weighs 64 lbs and is 27.5" at the withers. I realize both are tall for German Shepherd standards. She was feral and can eat anything as she has a stomach of steel but we limit her diet so she doesn't become overweight. Actually when I rescued her she was severly underweight. I've had her about 7 months and she has gained 14 lbs. She looks very healthy now. Your WGSD is beautiful and from the picture looks really healthy. Good luck with him! Obviously I just love the whites!


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Great looking boy you have there. He looks very healthy and happy.


----------

